# Regarding Account Deletion and Name Changes



## KatsuKitty (Jan 12, 2015)

I get this message in my inbox about once every two weeks. I think it should be posted publicly someplace, so here we go. 
_
We do not delete accounts on request. Please do not ask staff to delete your account.
_
If you require "witness protection" because your username is traceable back to your real identity, we will provide a one-time _rename_ at our sole discretion. However, your account will not be removed from the system.


----------



## KatsuKitty (May 15, 2016)

Name changes are no longer being granted except for all but the most exceptional of scenarios.

*If you request a name change it will almost certainly be denied.*

_Please_ pick the correct name you want prior to registration, and ensure it does not trace back to any account you don't want KF to know about.


----------

